# Toner Laser liquido para PCB



## asrhael2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Buenas tardes estimados compañeros:

Intentando generar maneras procesos más acabados, por sobre todo para aquellos que no disponen de impresora laser, o la fotocopiadora del negocio es demasiado "tacaña" con el Toner, es que pensé en el siguiente método para la creación de PCB por laser.

Pienso que talvez podría imprimirse el Toner mediante la clásica impresora a chorro de tinta (InkJet), previamente generando un fluido con el polvo de Toner mediante algún solvente (idealmente sería la Acetona) y luego "recargando" algún cartucho de nuestra impresora para luego imprimir el papel.

Bueno, ese papel sería posteriormente planchado a nuestra placa de cobre, y el resto del proceso seguiría igual.

¿Piensan ustedes que este proceso seria efectivo?. Me sustento en que las tintas comerciales de buena calidad (InkJet) son las "pigmentadas", vale decir, partículas que dan el color. Es por esto que pensé en generar una tinta pigmentada con Toner como pigmentador.

Espero posteen todas las ideas o innovaciones que se les ocurran...gracias!


----------



## Elvic (Mar 20, 2009)

saludos, es buena idea de hecho lo ideal seria que en lugar de imprimir en papel se haga directamente en a placa, para evitar el paso de transferencia por calor, no digo que con toner pero si alguna tinta que no se despegue de la placa, 

aunque habria que probar como funcionaria , hay varios vídeos en youtube sobre esto que te cometo..  

sobre tu pregunta, creo que seria cuestión de intentarlo, aunque no creo que se pueda con tan solo disolver; que pasaría cuando se evapore la acetona. no lo creo factible.


----------



## asrhael2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Pienso que cuando se evapore la acetona, será momento de aplicar calor y presión a la placa para que se adhiera mediante calor/presión (al igual que en las máquinas laser).

Efectivamente había chequeado aquella información que comentas respecto a la impresión directa sobre el PCB.

Al respecto se me había ocurrido otra idea...

Venden lámina de cobre delgada en mi ciudad, tan delgada como la que se usa en ciertos PCB (0.07mm de espesor), entonces pensaba pasar ese "papel de cobre" por la impresora y luego adherirlo a otra superficie (Fibra de vidrio, acrílico, etc) para que de la resistencia mecánica..luego vendría el ataque quimico y taladrado.

Para que el "papel de cobre" no se atore en la impresora (debido a su poco espesor) pienso que sería conveniente hacerlo "pasar" con una hoja normal sujetada con cinta adhesiva.

¿que piensan al respecto? saludos!


----------



## Elvic (Mar 20, 2009)

Me refería a que se va a evaporar dentro del cartucho, y la "salida" de tinta se bloquearía, porque son demasiados pequeños, y no creo siquiera que sea capas de salir el toner disuelto.   

aunque el proceso que me explicas de el "papel de cobre" resultaría en una tarea muy laboriosa. aunque ya dominando las cosas no es tan complicado.. esperemos mas ideas..


----------



## bb1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Haz con la impresora láser varias copias iguales en soporte de poliester transparente y luego las superpones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

¿ Y para que agregar toner al a la tinta ink-jet ?

Básicamente hay 3 tipos de tinta para impresoras.
El de las impresora "Hogareñas" *NO* sirve para hacer PCB´s porque es soluble en agua
Pero las tintas de impresión profesional o de ploter´s *SI* sirven porque son en base alcohol, el percloruro no las disuelve. 
La solución es "Recargar" los cartuchos de la impresora "Hogareña" con esa tinta, para lo cual se van al comercio de reciclado de cartuchos y piden que le recarguen el cartucho de la impresora con tinta *"Para exterior"*, es decir soporta mojarse o mejor aun, con tinta *resistente a la radiación "UV"* soporta largos períodos al sol sin degradar los colores, ambas tintas son con base solvente e inmunes al ataque del percloruro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/imprimir-pcb-s-forma-directa-11452/


----------



## asrhael2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Me queda claro Fogonazo, tienes razón. Me interesa bastante el tema de recargar las InkJet con tinta "permanente", pero quisiera saber si estas tintas son para impresoras InkJet o son fabricadas para otros propósitos, esto porque me pregunto que pasaría si no ocupo el Cartridge y la tinta se seca..

¿o no habría problema con ello?, ¿la tinta no se secaria por dentro del cartucho?

saludos


----------



## Manonline (Mar 21, 2009)

YouTube - pcb printer bez boje


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2009)

tonner en un cartucho inject? ja no tienen ni idea como trabaja el toner.
el proceso del tonner no es como las tintas inject, es un proceso totalmente diferente,
Por enpezar el tonner es un polvo fino y para fijarse necesita de procesos de calor y presión.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impres..._tecnolog.C3.ADa_de_impresi.C3.B3n_l.C3.A1ser
Aqui un muy resumid descripción

Aqui algo interesante, utilizando una inject y tinta indeleble
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/directinkjetresist.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2009)

pandacba dijo:


> ....Por enpezar el tonner es un polvo fino y para fijarse necesita de procesos de calor y presión..................


Eso es ahora, hace unos 25 años cuando la xerografía estaba aún en desarrollo existía el tóner líquido y consistía en una solución de (Muy básicamente ) hollín de chimenea en un solvente muy volátil.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2009)

lo que se deposita sobre el papel siempre fue un polvo muy fino y se adhirio siempre de la misma manera calor y presión, he trabajado con fotocopiadoras durante muchos años y he visto muchos modelos
aparte la palabra xeros en griego significa "seco"  y la xerografia es la impresión en seco o con tinta seca, que paresca un liquido cuando te ensucias con ella es debido a lo fino del grano que se mete en los poros de la piel pero es tinta seca. Tengo miles de articulos coleccionados desde hace años desde que aparecio hasta hoy y que han ido describiendo estos procesos. Hoy en dia dado la resistencia a leer a informarse se cree saber y no se sabe nada. hay cosas que son imposibles saberlas en dos lineas, las personas que saben es porque le han dedicado tiempo a la lectura a la información profunda a cotejar datos de diferentes lugares. En dos lineas solo se tiene nocion de que algo a lo sumo existe.
Hace poco vi una  excelente historia resumida y quiene la veian decia que era deamasiado larga para leerlo, en que hemos caido, era sin embargo lo minimo para tener una nocion somera sobre el asunto, con meno no alcanza ni para entender de que se trata, es tristisimo pero real


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

pandacba dijo:


> lo que se deposita sobre el papel siempre fue un polvo muy fino y *se adhirio siempre de la misma manera calor y presión*, he trabajado con fotocopiadoras durante muchos años y he visto muchos modelos


Nop.
Los primeros modelos de fotocopiadora por ejemplo la "Standar", que luego se convirtió en Xerox trabajaban fijando el toner sometiendo la copia a vapores de un solvente en una especie de horno, el toner al disolverse sobre el papel penetraba ligeramente en este, al evaporarse  el solvente quedaba la imagen firme y fija al papel.

Luego vinieron modelos que fijaban la impresión al papel por radiación térmica infrarroja, sin presión. Por ejemplo la Xerox 660, Xerox 2600, 3100, Etc

Al mismo tiempo aparecieron fotocopiadoras que fijaban sin calor, solo con presión mediante 2 rodillos metálicos entre los que pasaba el papel y debido a la tremenda presión entre los rodillos el toner se aplastaba e introducía sutilmente en la fibra del papel esto fue patrimonio de Cannon.

Luego vinieron las fotocopiadoras con calor, presión y aceite.

Y por último las actuales que trabajan (Casi todas) con presión y temperatura, algunas todavía emplean aceite.  



> aparte la palabra xeros en griego significa "seco"  y la xerografia es la impresión en seco o con tinta seca, que paresca un liquido cuando te ensucias con ella es debido a lo fino del grano que se mete en los poros de la piel pero es tinta seca. Tengo miles de articulos coleccionados desde hace años desde que aparecio hasta hoy y que han ido describiendo estos procesos. Hoy en dia dado la resistencia a leer a informarse se cree saber y no se sabe nada. hay cosas que son imposibles saberlas en dos lineas, las personas que saben es porque le han dedicado tiempo a la lectura a la información profunda a cotejar datos de diferentes lugares. En dos lineas solo se tiene nocion de que algo a lo sumo existe.
> Hace poco vi una  excelente historia resumida y quiene la veian decia que era deamasiado larga para leerlo, en que hemos caido, era sin embargo lo minimo para tener una nocion somera sobre el asunto, con meno no alcanza ni para entender de que se trata, es tristisimo pero real



Respecto al toner líquido también estas equivocado.
Cuando Chester Carlton patento el sistema de fotocopiado en seco, la patente fue adquirida por lo que luego seria la Xerox Corporation, pasando “Chester” a ser un empleado de la corporación.
Al ser poseedores de la patente, tenían el derecho de exclusividad por 50 años, para hacer competencia sin caer en "Plagio" aparecieron todo tipo de procesos que "esquivaban" la dichosa patente, uno de ellos es el proceso de toner líquido, cultores de esta técnica fueron Cannon y la italiana Olivetti, que por esos momentos fabricaba solo máquinas de escribir.

http://copiersharp.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!4CE7701E10FD05F0!282.entry

http://www.patentesonline.com/siste...r-liquido-que-se-usa-en-el-mismo-22733ar.html

http://recursos.cnice.mec.es/fp/art...en=18&submenu_id=3570&ncab=4.1.2&contadort=17


----------



## franc0 (Ene 22, 2010)

asrhael2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes estimados compañeros:
> 
> Intentando generar maneras procesos más acabados, por sobre todo para aquellos que no disponen de impresora laser, o la fotocopiadora del negocio es demasiado "tacaña" con el Toner, es que pensé en el siguiente método para la creación de PCB por laser.
> 
> ...


mis amigos no intenten hacer tinta con el toner mesclado con acetona la acetona es muy fuerte y destruye los cartuchos de tinta por ningun motivo hagan eso si tienen para comprar tinta de plotter metale ese a los cartuchos


----------

